# Newly developed problem- Chronic bloating which resounds loud farting



## Brian0003

Hello,Warning- This might be a little graphic.Similar to other people in this forum, I have had bowel problems for a long time. I have had bowel problems since the age of 4 and now I am 23 years old.Just recently in the last year my stomach problems have gotten worse.It feels as if I get really bloated and then I got to the bathroom and have loose stool.Sometimes just air will come out but flat-like stool will also come out. It will do this for around ten to fifteen minutes about three to four times a day.The real problem is the excessive loud farting that also occurs. I mean like embarrassingly loud- If I was in the upper floor of house with two doors shut to trap in the sound you could hear the farting in the main floor and in the basement. You could probably even hear the noise of the farting outside through closed windows.It is very, very, loud.Recently I just lived in an apartment and I never went to the bathroom in the apartment..I was too afraid of all the sounds that would happen. This is starting to become a really big problem...what is causing this and how can I stop it?


----------



## partpa

The gas may be due to bacteria overgrowth, the bacteria "eats" the simple sugars in your bowels and produce gas. The flat stool that you are experiencing is probably due to a tightening of the anal sphincter clamping down instead of opening up to allow round/full stool to pass. If you are most concerned about gas (the loud kind







) you can try probiotics, which should reduce the "bad bacteria" from eating the sugars and producing gas. All in all, you shouldn't worry about the noise. If you are very concerned... take a radio into the bathroom and turn it up real loud


----------



## Brian0003

partpa said:


> The gas may be due to bacteria overgrowth, the bacteria "eats" the simple sugars in your bowels and produce gas. The flat stool that you are experiencing is probably due to a tightening of the anal sphincter clamping down instead of opening up to allow round/full stool to pass. If you are most concerned about gas (the loud kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) you can try probiotics, which should reduce the "bad bacteria" from eating the sugars and producing gas. All in all, you shouldn't worry about the noise. If you are very concerned... take a radio into the bathroom and turn it up real loud


I have started to take probiotics(Align). It has been only six to seven days, and I have have noticed some difference. It still creates very loud gas.How exactly did you find this information out? Do you have the same problems as me and therefore have found solutions?I took physical therapy for around three months because my pelvic muscles stopped working correctly. I couldn't "push" the stool out because when I pushed in my mind I had to trained my body to mentally think I was pushing when I was physically contracting(When I told my muscles to open so that the stool would pass through and pressed harder they would contract instead of open. Not a good problem to have). This took a long time for me to change this albeit now I think I "push" correctly.If what you say is correct could the flat stool mean that my muscles have retracted back to tightening the anal sphincter instead of opening it up? I could just simply redo the exercises that I learned about 1-2 years ago.


----------



## dre_dubz

Wow!!! I have the same problem!! I have had extremely loud farts my whole life. Especially when I am waking up in the morning. When I was a little girl my family used to tease me about it, because they were just so amazed how loud it was. I'd say that I fart WAY more then the average person....and I get very bloated and look like i'm 6 months pragnant. When I let a huge one go, it is such a relief. This all makes dating more complicated, and things like that, because it is embarassing.


Brian0003 said:


> Hello,Warning- This might be a little graphic.Similar to other people in this forum, I have had bowel problems for a long time. I have had bowel problems since the age of 4 and now I am 23 years old.Just recently in the last year my stomach problems have gotten worse.It feels as if I get really bloated and then I got to the bathroom and have loose stool.Sometimes just air will come out but flat-like stool will also come out. It will do this for around ten to fifteen minutes about three to four times a day.The real problem is the excessive loud farting that also occurs. I mean like embarrassingly loud- If I was in the upper floor of house with two doors shut to trap in the sound you could hear the farting in the main floor and in the basement. You could probably even hear the noise of the farting outside through closed windows.It is very, very, loud.Recently I just lived in an apartment and I never went to the bathroom in the apartment..I was too afraid of all the sounds that would happen. This is starting to become a really big problem...what is causing this and how can I stop it?


----------

